#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Unique scene

## akchadha

A scene probably you may not see again...



A scene you will probably never get to see, so take a moment and enjoy Gods work at the North Pole. 

This is the sunset at the North Pole with the moon at its closest point.  And, you also see the sun below the moon.

 An amazing photo and not one easily duplicated. 





  Similar Threads: ?Digital Tutors - Animating an Acrobatic Fight Scene in Maya 2013 with Giuseppe Candido Unique ID (UID) Management System Project Unique ID Management System SRS Required Need srs for Unique ID management project

----------


## sciengprof

Wow,amazing.From which place in the North pole the picture is taken?

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Who took this wonderful picture??? amazing scene.......

----------


## vrishtisingh

Wowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so much beautiful scene..................really it is unique............

----------


## srinivas71438

wow what picture

----------

